# First Performance - Mozart 33



## Baroquestra (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have had no luck finding any information on the first performance of this symphony or how the reaction to is was. If anyone has any knowledge or can point me in the right direction to find this information I would appreciate it!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Not much attention is given to it, but I love it. One of the first pieces of classical music I heard.
The tremelos in the development section of the first movement is magical, one of the most moving things I've heard in all of music.


----------



## Baroquestra (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm glad to hear others enjoy this symphony as well. It is a small treasure Mozart left the world!

Did you happen to hear this live, if so what group was playing?


----------



## Vienne (Aug 21, 2020)

Unfortunately not every Mozart symphony’s premiere date is known, though I hope someone is able to answer you. 

No. 33 is joyful in its loveliness like so many of the latter symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Every work get's the attention it deserve, as simple as that .


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

This book might have what you need:

https://www.amazon.com/Compleat-Moz...292333&sprefix=Compleat+Mozart,aps,170&sr=8-1


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Baroquestra said:


> Hi everyone, I have had no luck finding any information on the first performance of this symphony or how the reaction to is was. If anyone has any knowledge or can point me in the right direction to find this information I would appreciate it!


I believe the occasion for which this symphony was composed and the venue of its performance is unknown. Apparently the diary of Mozart's sister Nannerl is a vital and fairly consistent(?) source for such information, but the pages that would have covered this work are missing. It is known that the original version was in three movements and that the minuet was added later for a performance in Vienna.


----------



## PriyaW (Nov 22, 2020)

*Symphony #33 K319 additional information*



EdwardBast said:


> I believe the occasion for which this symphony was composed and the venue of its performance is unknown. Apparently the diary of Mozart's sister Nannerl is a vital and fairly consistent(?) source for such information, but the pages that would have covered this work are missing. It is known that the original version was in three movements and that the minuet was added later for a performance in Vienna.


_Mozart wrote only two more symphonies in Salzburg: One in B-flat (#33, K319) in July 1779, and one in C (K338) in August 1780. He revied both works in Vienna and added a minuet to the original three movements of each. And this time the "Italian" symphonies really became Viennese symphonies_ (Mozart, Alfred Einstein pp 228-229). Please read the rest to find out an interesting relationship of K319 and Beethoven's Eight symphony.

So K319 was really completed in Vienna but may have been performed in Salzburg with only three movements. There are three letters that refers to K319 and they give a glimpse of what may have happened at that time. Letter #531 from Leopold Mozart to his daughter dated November 3, 1785 from Salzburg says, _"The journalist met me a few days ago and said: 'It is really astonishing to see what a number of compositions your son is publishing.'"_ Artaria had published in 1785 symphonies K385 and 319, the six quartets dedicated to Haydn, three clavier concertos K413-415, the fantasia and sonata for clavier K475 and 457, while Torricella and Hoffmeister each had printed a few minor works.

Then K319 appears in two consecutive letters written by Mozart to his friend Sebastien Winter, first one August 8, 1786 in Vienna (letter #540) and second on September 30, 1786 (letter #541). Finally, letter from Mozart to his wife on October 15, 1790 Frankfurt AM Main says, _"Dearest Little Wife of My Heart, I have not received a reply to any of my letters from Frankfurt, which makes me rather anxious. My concert took place at eleven o' clock this morning. It was a splendid success from the point of view of honor and glory, but a failure as far as money was concerned."_ Liner notes show Mozart played his piano concertos K459 and K537, the so-called Coronation Concerto. A Mozart symphony was played also, probably K297, 319, or 385. This may have been the first time K319 was performed with 4 movements rather than three movements without the minuet in Salzburg. Please refer to Letters of Mozart by Emily Anderson for additional information.

Liner notes from Mozart Symphonies by Sir Charles Mackerras, Prague Symphony Orchetra says, this was first performed in Vienna 1785. However, I cannot confirm this from any other sources including notes from Complete Mozart Edition Volume 2. I hope this helps.


----------

